# Barks at my husband



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi All,

I am new here. I have a 6 year old maltese that we got form a rescue organization. He is great and we love him so much. He gets along great with my husband although he is more attached to me. But my husband plays with him and they are good pals.

Except when Nicholas is in bed with me and my husband comes to bed. Nikky barks at him and we do not know why. One night he came in late and Nikky stood on top of me and barked at him. I think that night it was because it was dark and he was being protective. But the other times I am not sure.

Could it be a game he is playing he is wagging his tail. Or could he think it is his bed and get upset if someone takes his spot. It just makes my husband said when he barks at him.

Any ideas suggestions ??? We always say to him No Bark when does it.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here. I have a 6 year old maltese that we got form a rescue organization. He is great and we love him so much. He gets along great with my husband although he is more attached to me. But my husband plays with him and they are good pals.
> 
> ...



I had this discussion with my nephews, who thought that my boobala was barking because she didn't like them....i said, dogs bark for different reasons...and what my Angie was saying was I want to play.

She might be inviting your hubby to come to bed already....or if it is dark the shadow might just make her weary. Probably play...eventually you learn their language.

Angie barks at me when I get home...I interpret it as "how dare you leave me home"....lol. All I have to do is pull out her carrier and put it on the floor she jumps right in....loves going out.

So, I would assume it's "get in bed already, buddy!!" hee-hee


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. So maybe he is just playing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's hard to say for sure but it seems like he may be starting to get possessive of you and is seeing your husband as a threat. I would make sure that he sees your husband as his alpha and that your husband does things for him like feed him, etc.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

My puppy is starting to do the same thing to my bf, and I tend to think it is more of him trying to be protective of me. I came home late one night with them already in bed, he was waiting for me in my spot, no sound. Another night Justin came in to bed after Fenway and i were already sleeping- he was barking like crazy. 

We are trying the alpha thing too, having Justin feed him, making him sit before he feeds him. It is tough though, Fenway spends all day/night with me and my bf works late so his time with him is limited to nights/early am and on the weekends. I am trying to give them some alone time on the weekends though. We have to curb it b/c we have noticed that he barks alot more around just me then when it is just the boys together.

He barks when he wants to play too, but that is usually after you are already interacting with him and he is all pumped up to play. When he is barking at Justin at night it is as soon as he hears him in the hallway. He doesn't wait to see, he just wakes up and barks, and scares the s%*$ out of me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He could be barking in a playful way or in greeting. My concern would be that since this is unusual and developing as he is getting more comfortable in his home that this is a behavior of him taking charge and being posessive of you (guarding you from your husband). If this is the case, you need to do some work so it does not escalate and he learns to look to you for guidance instead of taking control of situations himself. Do you think he is guarding you?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> He could be barking in a playful way or in greeting. My concern would be that since this is unusual and developing as he is getting more comfortable in his home that this is a behavior of him taking charge and being posessive of you (guarding you from your husband). If this is the case, you need to do some work so it does not escalate and he learns to look to you for guidance instead of taking control of situations himself. Do you think he is guarding you?[/B]



JMM I think you are right....about being in charge.....My Pacino is funny that way...He loves me and is attached to me but he also loves my husband and son. My hubby plays with him all the time and Pacino lays in bed with him. But when my hubby hugs me Pacino barks and if I am sitting next to him on the couch he gets in between us. When we are sitting on the couch and my husband kisses me he gets in between us and licks both of our faces. I think it is a jealousy thing.

If we go out and when we come home and hubby lets him out of his crate he completely ignores him and runs to me barking and happy. When he is done greeting me then he will greet my hubby.

Is there a way to break him of this behavior?? I don't want him thinking he is in charge at all. Right now I am definitely the Alpha.

Thanks,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

I am new to having a pet we have tried to have my husband feed him and he even sits by my husband on the couch. It is just the bed thing. I think it is a protective thing and partly a game now to.

What else can we do to establish the alpha.

Thank you for all of your advice.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> JMM I think you are right....about being in charge.....My Pacino is funny that way...He loves me and is attached to me but he also loves my husband and son. My hubby plays with him all the time and Pacino lays in bed with him. But when my hubby hugs me Pacino barks and if I am sitting next to him on the couch he gets in between us. When we are sitting on the couch and my husband kisses me he gets in between us and licks both of our faces. I think it is a jealousy thing.
> 
> If we go out and when we come home and hubby lets him out of his crate he completely ignores him and runs to me barking and happy. When he is done greeting me then he will greet my hubby.
> 
> ...


His behavior is very common of spoiled little dogs. Nothing wrong with having one, but as you're experiencing, it doesn't always lead to the most desirable behaviors. 

1. He is bonded mostly to you, not to your husband. Having him bond with your husband can be very helpful. Simple things to change - have only your husband feed him and give him treats, have your husband go through a positive, fun obedience class with him, have your husband take him for one of his walks. 

2. Let's leave out the word alpha and think instead about leadership. If he is barking or getting between you and your husband, think of it as Pacino taking charge of the situation. He is uncomfortable so instead of him looking to you for guidance, he is trying behaviors to change the situation himself. What we desire here is not that you dominate him, but that we teach him to look to you and your husband for guidance. This is where a leadership program can go a long way. Nothing in life is free, leading the dance, ruff love, etc. are all names of leadership programs. I recently had a consult with a client whom I had given phone advice to, but they said to me after our first session that the general NILIF program was scarey sounding, but when I came and we tailored a leadership orgram to their situation, she felt much better about it. Taking away priveleges and things like that don't have to be so awful. Also, you can pick and choose which to take away depending on the situation. Having an experienced trainer do a program tailored for you may be very helpful. Don't forget the other things that help build leadership: obedience class, structured games, exercise, feeding on a schedule, teathering in the house, scheduled day (crate time), one-time-and-you're-out rule...Don't forget, BOTH you and your husband need to be involved in this.

3. Short term, I would not let him on the couch.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Believe it or not my Lacey does this to my cat. Usually my little cat will run away. I now go and get my cat, pick him up and love him up. I tell Lacey she is to wait for her turn. Usually she just sits and looks at us. When I am done I tell Lacey she was a good girl and give her attention. Lacey is very attached to me and she just does not like it that her brother, the cat, also gets attention. Also, he was with me first so I tell her he is "baby #1" and she is "baby #2."


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

> Believe it or not my Lacey does this to my cat. Usually my little cat will run away. I now go and get my cat, pick him up and love him up. I tell Lacey she is to wait for her turn. Usually she just sits and looks at us. When I am done I tell Lacey she was a good girl and give her attention. Lacey is very attached to me and she just does not like it that her brother, the cat, also gets attention. Also, he was with me first so I tell her he is "baby #1" and she is "baby #2."[/B]



Thanks for the great info JMM


----------

